
Pingdom reduces many free plan features - _Codemonkeyism
https://help.pingdom.com/hc/en-us/articles/206012222-Changes-to-the-Pingdom-Free-plan
======
scarab
Pretty disappointing to Pingdom cripple the free plan like this without
grandfathering existing free accounts. This is on top of them pushing the
prices higher for the rest of their plans over the last year and relentlessly
spamming you with messages inside their web interface to try and get you onto
a paid plan. It certainly doesn’t inspire me with any confidence to move to a
paid plan with the knowledge that they will continue this sort of behaviour in
future.

Anyone got a recommendation for alternative services that are similarly
capable in the free tier?

~~~
umutm
In case it helps, there is Uptime Robot
([http://uptimerobot.com](http://uptimerobot.com)) that offers free uptime
monitoring for up to 50 monitors checked every 5 minutes.

And, have a pretty affordable Pro Plan (with 1-min checks).

Disclaimer: Uptime Robot people here :).

